# Scope for Coyotes



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm still trying to decide what scope to get for a new coyote gun. The gun will be in 22-250. What are your thoughts on the practical magnification range for a coyote gun? 3.5-10, 4.5-14, 6.5-20, 8.5-25? I wnat to be able to make those long shots and take full advantage of the caliber, but I don't want to be over-magnified at the shorter ranges when they sneak up on you. Thanks.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a 3.5-10 on my 243 and a 4.5-14 on my 223. Personally for a calling rifle that is the maximum magnification I think one needs. The name of the game for me is CALLING, which means I am trying to get them close for the shot. I have had several times the past couple of years where I had a coyote so close I had a hard time getting it in the scope. Of course this is when I made the mistake of having my scope on 9 or 10 power at the stand. Now I keep it at about 5X while calling and if need be I can quickly dial it up if one hangs up. I will tell you that those "several times" I am talking about resulted in misses with my centerfire. If you are going to be doing any prairie dog shooting then a higher power scope may be the ticket but if you are just calling then I don't think you need to go any higher.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i have a 3-9, and it is always on either 4 or 5. i never change it and i will shoot 300+ yards every chance i get


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

Kelly/Fall Guy,

I completely agree, I haven't moved any of my scopes off 5X since I was young and stupid. I lost the one of the biggest deer I have ever seen because I was on 10x. I also called a fox within 5 feet that I couldn't find in the scope. Both made it into cover before I could get my act together.

It also helps to judge distance because I always have a consistent reference point. I know how big deer/coyotes are supposed to look at 300 yards through 5x. Some cheap scopes also change point of impact as you turn the power ring.

Good Luck.


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

John

Sorry about the hijack. 3.5X10X44 on a .243 Savage. I had a heavy varmint rifle with a 6X24 when I was 16. It was great at the range and for prairie dogs but not much fun to carry through the snow.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a 6x24 on a 250 for groundhogs. It was a heavy gun but it was really heavy with that scope. It seemed as though it weighed as much as a lot of rifles nowadays. Turn it up on 24 and a grounhog at 200 yards looked like Kodiak bear standing out there. :lol:

I generally shot it on 22 or 24 and it was nice, but it'd been way too much scope for lugging into the middle of a section to stand for coyotes.

Good Hunting,
Dan


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

i have a bushnell legend 4 x 15 i like it cuz on those longer shots when the yotes hold up you can make it look like they are next to you


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm going to date myself here, but here goes anyway. I don't know if I am that old, or my family could only afford old guns, but when I was young most guns were not tapped for scope mounts. I remember the first scope we had was 4X and the objective was less than 20mm. Epoxy was new and my dad used it to glue mounts to an old Marlin bolt action 22 long rifle.
I thought I had the world by the tail when I got my first 3X9 scope. Since many years, rifles, and scopes have passed I have really grown fond of 4X16 power or close to that. I have a number of Nikon, and Leupolds in 4.5 to 14, but wish they all had that extra 2 power like my 4X16 Sightron. I have 3X9 Leupold Tacticals just taking up space in my safe.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

What is the objective on those 3x9 power scopes you have? Would you like to get rid of them?


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

From what I'm reading so far, it seems wisdom is indicating that you don't want too high a magnification for coyotes. However, as a multipurpose gun used for coyotes, some PD's and target work, what would be a good compromise magnification range? Is it worth looking at fixed power scopes as well? Thanks.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

most important of all use what you are most comfortable with you dont need to strap the hubble teliscope to you gun but who knows maybe you might like that  i have scopes from 3-9x40 up to 10-40x50 i love them all and for now have no prolem with weight issues maybe someday. but as for more powerful scopes fallguy was right it is easier to crank up the power when they hang up vs turning it down when they nibble on you toes. ps i substitute the larger scope for binos cause there so flippin heavy :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> What is the objective on those 3x9 power scopes you have? Would you like to get rid of them?


They are 40mm. I don't know if I want to get rid of them. They are the old VII and tough as heck. There is not a mark on either of them. I stuck one on a model 70 223 featherweight temporarily.

Tempting, but they are so durable I sort of keep them around in the event I get ticked at another scope. One day I think I will, then the next I change my mind.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2007)

Another vote for the low magnification. Allows more light in (I call at dawn and dusk) and you need to find them in the scope before you do anything.

3x9 works just peachy, 3 or 4x12 is ideal for little critters and yotes.

Plainsman, those scopes will get rusty sittin in your safe. I will also take them off of your hands for you. I promise them a good home...


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I have to agree with Plainsman. I have a 4 X 16 Sightron and absolutely love it. In fact every rifle I own has a sightron on it. For the money, its hard to beat their quality. My scope hardly ever comes off 4 power unless a coyote is very wary and is not coming in.


----------

